# Bulls in Wyoming



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow does it feel good to be back in touch with all of you. I felt like someone had taken all communication devices away and dropped me off in the middle of knowwhere. Looking around at other sites just didn't work (too much clutter). On the way to the North Slope last week I couldn't help but notice one and possibly two other huge bulls north of the freeway in a big open field just before you get to Mountain View. Is there a high fenced ranch in that area or did I just give someones hot spot away? Sorry if I did, they just looked out of place, they were there early in the morning and again late that evening. The archery elk hunt is over for me this year but I had a wonderful time and have to report that I am seeing more and more muleys in the uintahs, still not like it used to be but hopefully they're making a comeback. Very happy to be back, thanks all.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you happen to notice if they had ear tags or a possibly nose rings? I may have lost a couple of bulls and would love it if someone would tell me where I can find them.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Not quite the answer I was looking for but that's what I like about the folks here, not afraid to speak their mind and kid around a bit, guess I opened myself up for that one. Thanks for the reply, I think.....It'd sure be nice to see twenty or so users on this site in the mornings again.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw two nice bulls north of I-80, just east of Evanston last year right after the rifle hunt. Right out in the middle of the field.


----------

